# I Have Learned A Few Life Lessons



## Bretrick (Nov 20, 2021)

So many people fear growing old.
I would like to say that we never grow old in our minds.
In my mind I am still in my twenties. I am in awe of what the future still holds. The possibilities are endless. I feel the best is yet to come.
The only restrictions placed on me are those that I place on myself.
Obviously my older body can not do as much as my younger body could. Or maybe I should say, my body can not sustain for as long as my younger body could.
I can still go Mountain climbing, simply smaller mountains, I can still go bush walking, taking an easier path.
If I wanted to, I could bungy jump, I do not want to. I can go up in a hot air balloon. I can participate in a fun run,(short course)
I like to go outside and experience life because I know that at any moment a miracle may reveal itself and I might be the only one to experience it.
I know that if my problems in life were placed alongside other people's problems then I would embrace that which is mine.
When all is said and done, most of our problems are so insignificant as to be non existent. Except in our minds. We blow up our problems so as to justify not doing anything, then we can complain about being bored.
Probably a lesson I learnt a long time ago is that envy is a waste of precious time.
I learnt to love and appreciate what I have. If I really wanted what the other person has then I would have striven for it.
Because I never strove for it, meant I never really wanted it.
I am content with my lot.
I have reached the ripe old age of 59, millions of people never reach that age.
Many people never get to live a life as blessed as mine. I only say blessed because I have made it this far.
Life is a lottery. Some win and get to be around for a lot longer than those who lose. Remember, your life could end tomorrow. Do all that you can to make it special.
I know that it is difficult, but I try to not take myself so seriously. Yes, I have a serious side but being serious all the time does not allow frivolity a chance. We all need frivolity in our lives. Frivolity allows us to laugh and laughter is infectious.
When we laugh, those around us laugh. Perpetuating an atmosphere of pure joy.

Hundreds of times in my life events have occurred, which at the time seemed to me would destroy me. Both mentally or physically, but guess what? I am still here, those "Problems" passed.
I learnt a valuable life lesson and grew some more.
The hardest lesson I have learnt is forgiveness.
Many, many times I have been severely wronged by those wanting to laud it over me, and at the time, they did just that.
Time has given me perspective. Perspective to study those traits in people.
Being human, we all have our faults. We are all shaped by our upbringing, our environment, our very real experiences.
As I study bullies, for example, I see insecure people dealing with their own upbringing in the only way they know how.
They lash out on those who can not, or will not fight back because most likely their own early home life was quite miserable, with no chance to develop self esteem, empathy, compassion, etc.
So I have forgiven all those who beat up on me, all those who verbally abused me, all those who stole my innocence, all those who ridiculed me, all those that tried to destroy me.
But I will never forget them. As bad as their upbringing may have been, what gave them the right to kick the shit out of me? What gave them the right to abuse me?
What gave them the right to destroy any hope of positive self esteem ?

I have learnt that it is okay to cry. Crying allows those extremely sad emotions to be released.
The sooner we cry, the sooner those feelings of melancholy and sadness are released.
Allowing us to once again enjoy the experience of life in all it's wondrous glory.
I have learnt that it does not matter what other people think of me.
I know that I do no wrong these days. Yes, my early years were a melange of wrong doing and misdeeds. But I have rectified my ways.
I am pure of heart, I would not knowingly hurt a single person, I go out of my way to help those that genuinely need help.
I have learnt not to judge people. As I know from my own experiences, our life paths will be incredibly different and we all cope in our own ways.
Who am I to judge someone for what they do when I know not for what they do what they do?
I do not know what their lives path has led them to believe. So I leave them be. I watch and learn.
Life is about, watching, experiencing and learning.
Doing those three things will allow us to have an incredible life if we do not stress over the little stuff.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 20, 2021)

Some incredibly philosophical musings here! You covered many different aspects of life, ranging from abuse to forgiveness, to not judging others. Self-reflection is one of the most powerful things a human being can do, and it seems you've mastered that as well. Good luck!


----------



## Irwin (Nov 20, 2021)

I never feared growing old. I just never thought it would happen to me.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 20, 2021)

Bretrick, your post is so insightful, and I absolutely agree with everything you stated, but particularly this...

"I know that if my problems in life were placed alongside other peoples problems then I would embrace that which is mine.
When all is said and done, most of our problems are so insignificant as to be non existent. Except in our minds. We blow up our problems so as to justify not doing anything, then we can complain about being bored."

There is a saying that rationalizes worry by saying, "Everyone's problems are real", but when we reflect on our own we realize that ours are much less significant than many others.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2021)

You seem to have it all together Bretrick, that is the best you can ask for.  I wish you light and love in your future.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 20, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> You seem to have it all together Bretrick, that is the best you can ask for.  I wish you light and love in your future.


Thank you. It has taken a long time and a lot of hurt to get to where I am at now.
Hopefully I can take advantage of my wisdom.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 20, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Bretrick, your post is so insightful, and I absolutely agree with everything you stated, but particularly this...
> 
> "I know that if my problems in life were placed alongside other peoples problems then I would embrace that which is mine.
> When all is said and done, most of our problems are so insignificant as to be non existent. Except in our minds. We blow up our problems so as to justify not doing anything, then we can complain about being bored."
> ...


Thank you. I like writing about me experiences and if I can allow other people to reflect then I am happy to do so.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 21, 2021)

@Bretrick 
"I would like to say that we never grow old in our minds."
This is what I tell all the young people. We older folks are still the same people on the inside. Well, except wiser, but no young person I know believes that.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 21, 2021)

Well said, @Bretrick.


----------

